# tcpdump output with packets?



## es131245 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm using this part of code

```
tcpdump | while read u;do
```

But this code reads line by line.
Is there a way to pass to cycle package at once?


----------



## es131245 (Mar 19, 2014)

IFS and for coundnt make my day too.


----------

